# Nashville TN, DTG printers and Dye Sub help me out



## cchampsports

Dye Sub
Hey guys, I need help here. I ordinarily just do screen printing, however I have had some customers that have expressed interest in Dye Sub so I am going to venture out into that area of the biz. Definately not doing it all at once though, I just don't have the time and don't want to have the expense either. Anyway I'm looking for someone to sub out the prints to so I can press them myself. I just don't want the hassle right now of doing the prints and the setup. I have talked to some other members about my plan so I know its viable. I kinda know what Im getting into, so if you know of anyone please let me know. Also if you have any positive advice that would be helpful as well. No negativity please. LOL!
DTG Printer Help 
Alright second bit. Short and sweet on this one. Now I need someone in the Nashville area that does DTG printing. I might need 1 or 2 things done evry once in awhile. I have the clothing I need printed, its just not cost efficient for me to do 1 item. I usually just work in volume. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Phantom

I am just getting into Tees myself. I do digital laser printing for short run books, calendars, etc. I have a heat press coming in supposedly tomorrow. Anyway, I haven't run any laser transfers yet, but if the papers run through the machine properly, I can run 11x17 sheets for $0.50 each plus whatever the paper runs. Like I said, I haven't tried it yet, so I don't know the best papers to run, or if they WILL run properly. I have some sample sheets of 8.5x11 that I will run this weekend. If you want to experiment, I'm game. I'm in Memphis and my cell is 268-2441 if you want to talk.

Mike Preston, President
Phantom Printworks


----------



## cchampsports

Yeah definately. Sounds like a plan. I haven't gotten my heat press yet, I have been slammed with silk screening. Hopefully I can get caught up in the next week or so. But i am interested, so keep me posted.


----------



## Phantom

My heat press just got here. I worked all night on some rush orders for 2 different college commencement programs. I'm too tired to mess with the press now, and I have a convention tomorrow in Nashville (Nashcon). It will be Sunday before I can get anything done with it. I run a lot of volume through my color laser, so I can do cheap prints. The machine is leased, and most people couldn't keep enough volume to justify paying the lease fees. I'm getting slammed with printing. The big game conventions are coming up (Origins, Gen Con, and Dragon Con). I'm starting to get the orders for the items people want printed for release at the cons. I am tired. I'll get with you Sunday sometime. Mike


----------

